# Нужен совет



## Bayanist711 (9 Окт 2013)

Подскажите пожалуйста. На сжим некоторые голоса захлёбываются. В чём может быть причина? как её устранить раз и на всегда?


----------



## Bayanist711 (9 Окт 2013)

Именно на фаготе пропадают голоса на сжим на форте.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (9 Окт 2013)

Озвучьте, пожалуйста, название инструмента.


----------



## sergius-sergius (9 Окт 2013)

Проблема может быть в лайках.


----------



## Bayanist711 (9 Окт 2013)

Инструмент итальянский кнопочный аккордеон, кусковой аккорд, инструменту пол года. Пока не открывал и не показывал мастеру. Хотел узнать бы что могло произойти так быстро. Проверял пиколки, всё нормально отвечает, а на фаготе пропадает. Новый инструмент... жалко...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Окт 2013)

Проблема в следующем. Любой кусковой фагот это небольшой (по сравнению с цельной планкой) голос с очень большой напайкой. По большому счёту такие голоса хорошо звучать не должны. И это не важно, итальянский инструмент или русский. Проблема в физике голоса. Можно попробовать приподнять голос, но это может ухудшить ответ на пиано. В общем, нос вытащите, хвост завязнет. И ещё. Возможно у Вас проблемы со звукоизвлечением. Сильно давите на мех. Голос чувствовать надо, а не создавать ему невыносимые для игры условия.


----------



## Bayanist711 (11 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> И ещё. Возможно у Вас проблемы со звукоизвлечением. Сильно давите на мех. Голос чувствовать надо, а не создавать ему невыносимые для игры условия.


Дело в том, что я играю очень аккуратно, изначатьно играл аккуратно, боясь что, что нибудь сделаю с голосами. Теперь уже надо отвозить к мастеру, а жалко новый инструмент отдавать на ремонт. Спасибо вам за совет.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (11 Окт 2013)

Bayanist711 писал:


> Теперь уже надо отвозить к мастеру, а жалко новый инструмент отдавать на ремонт.


Не бойтесь, приподнять подголосицей пару - тройку голосов на сжим (это наружные голоса) несложная процедура. Главное не переборщить.


----------



## Bayanist711 (11 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Не бойтесь, приподнять подголосицей пару - тройку голосов на сжим (это наружные голоса) несложная процедура. Главное не переборщить.


Спасибо, а вообще я уже ищу инструмент 70-90 годов. Хочу тоже итальянца, новые мне что-то вообще не нравятся по звучанию.


----------

